# Molding jigs



## babarr3 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm just starting off. Haven't done much wood working. Im getting a hand router and the table it comes with from my father in a week. Im currently finishing my basement and I'm trying to save money by making my own baseboard trim. Is this very hard to do? What kind of wood should I use?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello babarr and welcome to the forums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, Welcome.
If this will be paint grade you can use popular or mdf if you like. I would prime well before painting. To save time you can prime both sides of base before you cut your lengths (after you route the profile), then paint after install. If you plan to stain then it would be wood of choice. As far as profile of the base it would depend on the bits you have, but could be anything you find pleasing.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree - Poplar is a good choice for painted trim. 

Depending on where you live, and what is available at your local Lowes or HD, you may find the commercially-made moulding to be pretty competitive, price-wise, once you factor in bit cost, etc.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

There is a small local company down the street from me that sells windows, doors. & trim. I buy crown molding from them because they sell it for about 1/2 what Home Depot sells the same stuff for. I'm happy to support the small business especially when it helps my wallet. You can check some of the off beat lumber suppliers for your material, you might find a better price. If you don't have a bit with the profile you want you would be adding that to your cost anyway.


----------

